# Radeon 8500 vs. GeForce4 TI4200



## paraphan (23. Juli 2002)

ich möchte mir ne neue grafikkarte zulegen. am meisten wert leg ich
auf die dual-monitor funktion sowie sehr gute signalquali, wobei ich ab und zu auch mal ein game zocken möchte.

was für ne grafikkarte ist dafür besser geeignet, die radeon 8500 oder die geforce4?
kann mich leider nicht entscheiden...


----------



## aquila (23. Juli 2002)

Schau doch mal auf den diversen Seiten nach....

http://www.ati.com/products/pc/radeon8500/

und für bei der Geforce4 kommts ja darauf an ob die MX oder TI
see:
http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=geforce4

Ich persönlich würd dir die GeForce4 Ti 4600 empfehlen. Ein Freund von mir hat die schon... Ist aber leider teuer... aber dafür kann sie auch dementsprechend viel....


----------



## paraphan (24. Juli 2002)

danke. aber die herstellerseiten hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. da wird die jeweilige grafikkarte natürlich hochgelobt
aber wie sieht's mit der bildquali und so aus?

die teuerste karte brauch ich nicht wirklich,da ich eigentlich
nicht so oft spiele...man ist ja student und hat ein knappes budget


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Juli 2002)

ich würde mich für ne radeon entschieden ...die leistet viel und ist besser als ne MX und billiger als ne TI die du eh nicht bauchst wenn du nicht so viel zockst


----------



## paraphan (24. Juli 2002)

ich tendiere auch irgendwie mehr zur radeon, werd mir glaub ich die zulegen, wenn mich niemand vom gegenteil überzeugt


----------



## aquila (24. Juli 2002)

*geforce!*

kann es nicht mit einen plausieblen Grund erklären warum du die Geforce nähmen solltest.. aber ich find sie einfach schlicht und einfach geil... und freunde von mir sind auch überzeugt davon und sehr zufrieden....


----------



## paraphan (25. Juli 2002)

@aquila: das nennt man gutes marketing 

hätte nie gedacht, dass es so schwer ist, ne neue grafikkarte zu kaufen


----------



## DarkLordSilver (25. Juli 2002)

*Re: geforce!*



> _Original geschrieben von aquila _
> *kann es nicht mit einen plausieblen Grund erklären warum du die Geforce nähmen solltest.. aber ich find sie einfach schlicht und einfach geil... und freunde von mir sind auch überzeugt davon und sehr zufrieden....  *





hmmm weil sie zu teuer ist ?!?


----------



## aquila (25. Juli 2002)

hehe, sie ist teuer ja, aber sie ist es Wert!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (25. Juli 2002)

hmmmm mir wäre der preisunterschied nix wert...denn er ist über dem verhältniss zur leistung .... von MIR aus gesehen  ich würde am ehesten ein GF4 TI 4200 kaufen und sie dann gut übertakten ...so hat mann scho ein paar "stütz" gespaart....aber ich würde trotzdem eine Radeon kaufen denn die ist fast genau so gut und einiges billiger...

d.h ich würde auf die radeon 9700 die diesen herbst rauskommen iwrd und 2.5 mal so gut ist wie die gf4 ti 4600 und unter 300$ wird kosten


----------

